# Brix at Veraison



## lawrstin (Aug 19, 2013)

What Brix should I expect at veraison?


----------



## GreginND (Aug 19, 2013)

I would guestimate about 8-9 brix. What kind of grapes are these?


----------



## lawrstin (Aug 19, 2013)

Greg

These are Oklahoman grown Cabernet Sauvignon (start laughing now). A small sample showed 15 brix. I got to have at least 17!

Lawrence


----------



## grapeman (Aug 20, 2013)

I guessed about 13-15 with those,unless they had been Concord (and then yes about 9). Let them ripen to more than 17- don't rush them.


----------



## spaniel (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't grow cab, but those look like they need some good time yet. A few weeks even.


----------



## lawrstin (Aug 24, 2013)

Grape man, Spaniel. Thanks I appreciate the encouragement.


----------

